# cell phone use with poor signal?



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I am hoping others have had this problem and found a solution. I am moving to an outlying area of Coquille, OR. the cell phone service is very poor to none. My wife got a faint and brief connection on her Motorola phone using US cellular. This place has a great shop and house and I plan to retire there and enjoy myself. But I need cell phone service. Any ideas for boosting a signal so I can use the phone for business?


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Why do you "need" cell phone service at home??
I have no cell service at my house either but we just use the land line and use the cell phones when we get into range of a cell tower…......................


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunately the land line is probably your option. I don't have a land line at home. Why bother when my cell is always with me. Hope they get service to that area soon.


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the same trouble at my New Hampshire home and use Skype. If you have internet service Skype works pretty good and the cost is just a few dollars a month. Happy retirement!!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'm with monte; I haven't had a land line in years.
Try contacting your provider; in a lot of cases they'll give you a signal booster.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

How does a Verizon phone work out there. My wife has Verizon and can get service when I have none! See if you can find someone with that service to test it out in your area.

Jim


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

You might see if this website has some information for your location. Otherwise, you could go to individual carrier's websites and look up their coverage maps and see who has the best signal in your area. It can really vary a lot from one carrier to another.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got Verizon for a carrier and was in the same boat as you until I found out that there is such thing as a signal booster for Verizon. It hooks up through my modem and gives me 4 bars of service where as before I would have to walk to the top of the driveway for service previously.

http://www.amazon.com/Verizon-Wireless-Samsung-Extender-SCS-26UC4/dp/B0056C0KI4/ref=sr_1_9?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1383659412&sr=1-9&keywords=verizon+signal+booster

I was able to get this booster for $200 through Verizon.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

AT&T also has a similar booster, called a microcell. Hooks up to your internet, and routes you're cell phone calls through there. After enough complaining about the signal at my house, they gave me one for free…..


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Ive got Verizon for a carrier and was in the same boat as you until I found out that there is such thing as a signal booster for Verizon. It hooks up through my modem and gives me 4 bars of service where as before I would have to walk to the top of the driveway for service previously.

I think there must be a few of my neighbors here who are not aware of signal boosters. Cell reception pretty much sux around here and I've seen a few neighbors out in their driveway in mid winter, walking up and down, turning left, right, whatever. Appears they're trying to catch a bar or two. To hell with that, I use a good old fashion land line.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

As I understand it, Verizon, Sprint, and AT&T all have devices that allow your home cell signal to be routed through your broadband connection. So, if you are going to have a high-speed internet connection, this would probably be the way to go.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I got similar views of Verizon on another forum here. This site is always a great place to pose a question.


----------

